# Staging Areas???



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

Hey guys,

I'm really startin to get pumped for the spring season now......seems like a lot are 

Anywho, I was just wondering what areas of North Dakota would be considered main staging areas?

Like once the geese leave Northern SD/Sand Lake area, do they tend to skip over parts of ND? Does ArrowWood get big concentrations in the spring? How about Devils Lake?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It varies every year. With no snowline, there's not a whole lot of telling what they'll do. If S. Canada thaws out the same time as N.D., they could pass right through.

The areas you mentioned do get geese every year but how long is the question.


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

So there's not an area in the state that ALWAYS seems to hold large numbers of birds every year???

As in Squaw Creek, Rainwater Basin, SandLake, ect......


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Sure there is areas that hold geese better then others every year... Want me to set up your decoys for you too? Get out and scout..Trust me when they start coming and you are in the area you will know...
Bandhunter


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Like Band Hunter said there are areas that hold geese but not in huge numbers every year like Sand Lake for example. Sand Lake is kind of the end of the funnel and after that they tend to go alot of different directions.


----------



## gaddy getter (Dec 2, 2003)

> Want me to set up your decoys for you too?


No thanks man.....we'll be sneakin em anyway.....but thanks for the offer :roll:

I've always kind of stopped following the migration after the geese leave South Dakota........so the end of the funnel description actually does help :beer:


----------



## backwater (Jan 29, 2003)

Gaddy, looks like the first place to hit is the roosts arround Mayville! :beer:


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

The only roost you will find around Mayville is Tweet Birds and Pigeon...How ever I hear Northern Minnesota is great area to hunt about the middle March for snow geese, you guys should try there first!! :beer: Have good times hunting...
Bandhunter


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

what about pembina?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

